# freebsd-update to 11.2-RELEASE-p8, mergemaster out of sync, broken system



## mecano (Jan 17, 2019)

Hello,
I was updating jails with `mergemaster -iFU` after 11.2p8 update and run it on main host by inadvertance.

I realized this when `mergemaster` output looked suspicious :

```
*** The following files exist in /etc/rc.d but not in /var/tmp/temproot/etc/rc.d/:
blacklistd iovctl ipfw_netflow ypldap zfsbe zfsd
```
(OS was upgraded not too long ago from FreeBSD 10.3).

So I choose to NOT delete these files, then be presented to /boot/device.hints diff.

```
-# $FreeBSD: releng/11.2/sys/amd64/conf/GENERIC.hints 297243 2016-03-24 20:52:35 Z mav $
+# $FreeBSD: releng/10.3/sys/amd64/conf/GENERIC.hints 276986 2015-01-11 17:10:07 Z nwhitehorn $
```
etc.
Choosed to delete (d). Let the process go on. Then `sudo shutdown -r now`. And been rejected when I tried to ssh back :

```
xxx@xxx.net: Permission denied (publickey).
```

So I take `mergemaster` did replace a _certain amount of things_ with 10.3 ressources 
Could `svn update /usr/src` then running `mergemaster` again fix this? Are there any better solution to not break thing further?


----------



## mecano (Jan 17, 2019)

Or... is it just that FreeBSD 11.2p8 enforces use of .ssh/authorized_keys even if /etc/ssh/sshd_config overrides it with 
	
	



```
AuthorizedKeysFile .ssh/authorized_keys2
```
?
Because changing both the filename and the /etc/ssh/sshd_config allowed me to log again to the box.
Really weird…


----------

